# Controlling maximum number of users can access VNC simultaneously



## ikevin8me (Jul 12, 2021)

I wondering where is the configuration to increase or set the maximum limit of VNC users or sessions for VNC servers software such as TightVNC or TigerVNC? I mean, to restrict and control the number of maximum number of people can view the screen by VNC?


----------

